# Fixed Base or Plunge Router



## tdsapp (Apr 23, 2009)

So, which router is considered better for standard use? I have had a small Ryobi on a table and used it for a few centering rings for my rockets and some new dash panels for my Vette. 

But I find that I am getting into a bit more wood working now. I just built a fish tank stand using my circular saw, table saw, and nail gun. I tried to use my router but the routers settings will not stay locked and the bit drops. So, instead of using the router to round off all the edges of the stand I had to sand them by hand. It still looks good but I know it would be better if I had been able to use the router and table.

So, I am considering a new router now. I have to use a table with my rockets so it has to be able to be mounted onto a table. I have never had a plunge router so I don't know if they can be mounted on a table. I think that if it can be mounted on a table then that would be the best bet for me since it would be the best of both worlds. However, if it can't be mounted on a table then the next choice would be a dual base kit I guess... 

So, here are a few questions. 


What are the pros and cons of the two router types? 

I have been checking out the Craftsman 17517 Digital Plunge Router over at Sears.com. Is the digital capabilities of the router worth the time and effort? I am wondering if it's really accurate enough to be able to use long term.

Is there a sticky on the forum that I should be reading first? Nothing jumped out at me when I have looked around here.


Tim


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

In my opinion, (humble or arrogant depending on your point of view) I would say plunge router, hands down. They can be table mounted. On the Router Workshop Router Tip Archive web site there is a discussion that guided me. I would also say that it must be variable speed and soft start. 

I use a Makita 3612C and the "old fashioned" brass bars and height adjustment turret of the router, so I cannot speak to your question about the value of the digital capabilities of the Sears router, but I would expect it to be an extra bell/whistle that servers primarily to increase the price.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Since you plan to use it in a table, you might want to look at a different one:

From the Popular Woodworking blog:


> The digital function works best with the router used handheld – it’s less than perfect with the router mounted in a router table. Also, I think it’s too easy to accidentally “zero” out your setting when you intend to simply turn off the digital readout. And while the router holds its setting fairly well in use, you can knock it loose by plunging with excessive pressure. So take it easy.


LINK

Instead of paying for the digital readout feature, save $20 and get the plunge/fixed based combo and get the best of both worlds: Craftsman 2 hp Soft Start Fixed and Plunge Base Router w/Electronic Feedback, 11 amp

P.S.
By the way, I don't have that one, but it's been recommended on here quite a bit.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tim

Just my 2 cents 

I agree with Noop I would pass on this model for the router table..

Two or 3 things pops in my mind, 1st. the speed,,the lowest speed is 15,000 rpms.,2nd. the read out will be upside down in the table and will be hard to see..3rd.it will be always covered with saw dust.
It's true you can pop the router out on the mounting plate to set it up.but what a pain that would be 
If you want a read out you can buy one for about 60.oo bucks that mounts to the cabinet or the fence..
I would also suggest the combo kit,one for the table and one for the plunge hand work.

=====


----------



## tdsapp (Apr 23, 2009)

Ok, thanks... With yalls suggestion I will pass on the digital router. Two more questions though.

1. Will the combo unit last? The last $99.00 router I bought is the one that is no longer keeping its settings. I don't want to just get a router becuase it's cheap. I would rather not have to keep spending money to replace it all the time.

2. Do most of the routers use a standard bolt pattern for mounting it to a table? I have a table that I used with the Ryobi and I would rather not have to toss it. Then again, I am planning on adding a router table surface when I start building my bench in the garage so it would not be a huge loss.


Tim


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

It is my understanding that the Sears kit (I have one) is Porter Cable private labeled for Sears. And frankly, I'm not ever sure PC makes the routers or if they are made by a third party for PC.

Anyway, it is a decent kit and occasionally goes on sale for $99 or less. But even at $120 its a good deal. I've found that PC bushings fit. Even found a few parts in the kit that are stamped with the Porter Cable part number. 

One common complaint against the Sears kit, in the fixed base, there is a spring in the height adjuster that is just a little too weak and should be replaced. You have the potential for the router to fall out of the base when table mounted and the clamp undone for height adjustment. I've yet to bother replacing the spring, just keep one hand supporting the bottom of the router during fine adjustments. Don't let this stop you, the router locks into the base very securely with the clamp CLOSED as it should be for any routing operation.

This uses the PC690 bolt pattern (I think). Might be the PC893. At any rate, it is a non issue because you can just pop off the sub-base and take measurements from that. The one piece of kit missing is a centering cone/rod but that is pretty easy to buy or fabricate yourself. When making a new table, make it with a removable insert plate for the router. 

And I think Bobj3 is right, Noob should change his user name to Noop.


----------



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

I am going to throw in my 2 cents. The question which router style, plunge of fixed, will yield many opinions and few answers. My opinion is that if you are only going to have 1 router it should be the DeWalt 621 plunge router, or your own favorite. Second to that would be one of the kits such as Milwaukee 5616-24. The last choice in the one router category would be a fixed base router. 
Now, since routers can be an addiction, go ahead and start a collection. Get a good plunge router or 2 and another 2 or 3 fixed base routers and you will be all set. That is until you decide you want to dedicate one router to a table.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

I believe the newer craftsmen models are copied after the Bosch. As for which is better? I think you'll find that this can't truly be answered. For some, it's a fixed base others, it's a plunge. For some particular router models, a fixed base will allow for larger bits than the plunge.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The Craftsman combo kit is made by Black & Decker. Many members own these kits and are pleased with their performance. I prefer my Bosch 1617's.


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

I would suggest the Sears combo. It's a soft start, you don't need a lift kit (can be adjusted with a 5" allen key). I have the fixed base mounted on a Roybi router table. Used the same holes as the PC It also has electronic feedback. 




tdsapp said:


> So, which router is considered better for standard use? I have had a small Ryobi on a table and used it for a few centering rings for my rockets and some new dash panels for my Vette.
> 
> But I find that I am getting into a bit more wood working now. I just built a fish tank stand using my circular saw, table saw, and nail gun. I tried to use my router but the routers settings will not stay locked and the bit drops. So, instead of using the router to round off all the edges of the stand I had to sand them by hand. It still looks good but I know it would be better if I had been able to use the router and table. Think Sears have sale on tools right now.
> 
> ...


----------



## tdsapp (Apr 23, 2009)

Barry99 said:


> I would suggest the Sears combo. It's a soft start, you don't need a lift kit (can be adjusted with a 5" allen key). I have the fixed base mounted on a Roybi router table. Used the same holes as the PC It also has electronic feedback.



What is electronic feedback? And is the adjust ability of the fixed base from the top or the side under the table top?

Tim


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tim, the electronic speed control does just that, keeps the router at the speed setting used, or as near to it as possible. The height adjustment can be made using the controls on the router under the table or with the allen key above the table.


----------

